# Standby switch wiring - grounding centre-tap - is this OK?



## bluefactoryflam (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey guys,
I have YBA-1 that differs from the original schematic, and it looks like someone changed the "Standby" switch wiring. Instead of being in the usual place, cutting the high voltage before the choke, it is on the high voltage winding centre-tap going to ground. 

Is there an advantage to this, or a disadvantage, or is it a tomato/tomato situation?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We talked about that very thing recently, I was wondering about it too. Check this thread out



http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?66724-Stand-By-Switching


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

That is actually the correct way to wire the Stand By in that amp. The advantage to this method is it's easier on the switch, and no current is actually flowing until the center tap is grounded. You also don't have to worry about voltage rise on the capacitors from an unloaded power supply.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

What Dan said


----------



## bluefactoryflam (Oct 18, 2014)

Amprepair said:


> What Dan said


Right on, thanks guys.


----------

